# P0365 after timing chain replacement. Cruze 1.4



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

just writing this for informational purposes only in case someone else ever has this same issue!! 
Ok so after over a year of my timing chain cover leaking I decided I would take the time to replace my timing chain done a lot of research before tackling the job and a tech on heavy equipment I have a pretty good understanding of how things work….

While replacing cover gasket car has 330k on it I decided probably would be a good idea to replace chain, tensioner and guides while there.

long story short I used all the proper tooling to lock cams and crank. To the engine… and reassembled,
After reassembly I started engine… it idled smooth no issues. But when I revved it up to 4000 rpm I would hear a horrible clunking or snapping type noise. It sounded like I did not get the tensioner installed correctly or the timing chain was slapping….
I completely disassembled the engine again. And rechecked the timing/chain everything was correct although I had to remove it again… to replace the gasket. A bit time consuming.
Reassembled again started the engine same thing!!! Finally I let it run long enough the engine set the fault P0365 

I immediately check to find the exhaust exhaust cam position sensor was unplugged!!!
Somehow I reassembled this twice and did not plug it back in!!!! Wire was tucked in under the pvc piping and I did not notice it… 

basicly what I am saying is apparently this sensor not being plugged caused me extra work for nothing because after I plugged it in the noise went away…
So apparently if this sensor is not working properly I can cause the engine to make some pretty disturbing noises!!!

has anyone else had an issue like this?


----------

